

Ask HN: Is Your Webapp in an App Store? - sabat


======
stephenou
It is not 100% related but I have a premium whiteboard application on Chrome
Web Store for $3.99. The volume is relatively small in comparison to folks at
Apple App Store, I assume it's because many people barely know about Chrome
Web Store yet. My sales figures: <http://ohboard.com/blog/10-sales-
in-2-weeks/>

Though, I suggest you adding your web app to Chrome Web Store since it will
not take you more than few hours and it will bring you users straight.

------
jeffepp
Shopify = Well worth it. A significant amount of new signups come from
Shopify. Great support & communication.

Google Enterprise = Not worth it, whatsoever. The process is horrible (it took
quite a while to understand the issues for denial because of the template
answers). Definitely a - ROI for us.

Feel free to email me for more details..

------
sabat
Are you marketing your webapp in an app store (Google Chrome, Mozilla)? What
are your results, lessons learned, and how has your experience been? Is it
worth it, and should the rest of us consider doing this?

